# Maracyn



## nemesis1337 (Feb 15, 2005)

My 10 gallon has blue green algae and I've read an article suggesting the use of Maracyn. Has anyone ever used this medicine and is it safe for plants, fish and shrimps? I am most afraid for the shrimps because they're really sensitive creatures. If you have used this medicine for tanks with shrimps plants and fish please let me know!


----------



## nemesis1337 (Feb 15, 2005)

anyone on this board?


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2005)

It works for BGA and is safe for plants and fish. I can't address the shrimp issue, as I don't keep them (yet). Do a five day treatment and make sure you disinfect your nets in a bleach/water solution (19 parts water to 1 part bleach) to kill the bacteria.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

I would not risk maracyn on a shrimp tank. Try the blackout method, COMPLETELY cover the tank for three days with thick cloth, no peeking, as advised by Tom Barr. Don't forget dosing nitrate. Low nitrate is the likely cause of BGA.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

I dosed marcyn a while back with cherry and amano shrimp and it didn't harm them. But, then again I used a low dose and my BGA was only on the front glass against my fluorite.


----------



## Clownknife (Feb 11, 2004)

I used maracyn and the BGA was back in about five days worse than ever. 

I then used the black out method along with upping C02 and NO3 doseing per tom barr and I haven't had a BGA problem since.

The blackout method is way cheaper to.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Both methods kill the BGA, the issue I'm much more concerned about for folks is keeping the BGA away over the long term.

Adding KNO3 will accomplish this.

Gravel line BGA is a sign of lower NO3, but not too low, often indirect room light hits the gravel line(see around the other sides of the tank where the sunlight does not hit, see any?)

I slope my gravel to the edge on the rim, no gravel line BGA.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


3rd annual Plant Fest July 8-14th 2005!
[email protected] Get connected
www.BarrReport.com Get the information


----------



## nemesis1337 (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks a bunch!
i think i'll try the blackout method. better safe than sorry :wink: 
i was wondering...will the blackout method hurt the plants?


----------



## jaybird002 (Apr 29, 2005)

NO3 is nitrate, right? Where do you get KNO3, and how much do you dose, how often, for how long? I take it the Maracyn will eliminate BGA, but the trick is to keep it from coming back. My nitrates barely register 20 on the dip stick test. It is the lowest reading other than 0, and it barely turns that shade of pink. Tank is very lightly stocked. Should I get some high-poop livebearers to keep nitrates higher? Or do far fewer water changes and gravel vacuums?


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Why don't you post a new thread with all your questions, you'll get more responses that way. Make sure your title expresses the gist of your content.

Thanks
Marcel


----------

